# Price of these cars?



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

How much can I buy one of these cars used with low milage?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Price of these cars? (MoltThug)*

This paticular forum section is based on both the ur-quattro, and the sport quattro.
Both excellent cars, with a world known rally pedigree.
The price range for a sport quattro, if you can actually find one for sale is around 80-100 grand.
You are probably referring to the ur quattro.
These cars are much easier to find for sale, and examples run from project cars ranging in the 5,000 dollar area, up to 10,000 plus for real nice ones, requiring no more than someone to drive them.
usually 7,000 will buy you a nice car, with very few issues, and moderate mileage.
Low mileage cars tend to be at the upper end of the price range understanably since even the newest ur's in the states are pushing 20 years old.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Price of these cars? (Sepp)*

Prime examples of the UrQ have been known to go for close to $20,000, especially ones with exceptionally low miles or a 20V engine swap...


----------

